# Per Batch Monitor und PC Daten auslesen



## HeaDHunteR (30. Mai 2012)

Moin,

hab mal wieder n Prob. 

Ich will von unseren PCs und den dazugehörigen Monitoren Daten ausgelesen bekommen. 
PC: Serielle Nummer, PC-Name, Was für ein PC es ist (nicht unbedingt nötig, aber wäre gut)
Monitor: Serielle Nummer, Was für ein Monitor es ist (nicht unbedingt nötig, aber wäre gut)

Hab bereits mit Everest geschaut, aber bei so vielen PCs, wird des sehr viel Arbeit und wird sehr lange dauern...

Vom PC die serielle Nummer bekomm ich mit: wmic bios get serialnumber  heraus.

Wäre super, wenn ich das alles per Script machen könnte.

Bin wie immer auf eure Tipps, Ratschläge und Lösungen gespannt! 


Mfg
HeaDHunteR


----------



## Michael Reinisch (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo HeaDHunteR,

das was du vorhast wird so gut wie nicht möglich sein.

Ich habe z.b. bei meinem PC gerade wmic bios get serialnumber ausgeführt und bekomme die meldung N/A.

Somit kannst du dir nicht sicher sein das die Seriennummer auch vorhanden ist.
Mit glück ist es die S/N vom PC aber wenn du Pech hast ist es die S/N vom Mainboard.

Die S/N vom Monitor auslesen wird genauso Schwierig bis Unmöglich, wüßte nämlich nicht wie das gehen sollte.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## HeaDHunteR (30. Mai 2012)

Moin,

vielen Dank schonmal für dein Beitrag Michael! 

Also, wie ich die Serial Number mit dem befehl in Dos erhalte habe, habe ich sie gleich mal mit der in Everest verglichen.
Die beiden waren genau identisch. 

Aber wie du schon sagst, auf gut glück funktionierts...

Mit dem Auslesen der S/N vom Monitor, würde es auch mit Everest funktionieren. Nur bei so vielen PCs wird det nicht grad wenig Arbeit werden....

Hab da mal irgendwas mit nem Script nachgelesen, konnte aber jedoch leider nichts damit anfangen...

Grüße
HeaDHunteR


----------

